# Nostradamus: 2012



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well ... I knew I shouldn't, but I'm watching this show Nostradamus: 2012. It's based on astronomy and ancient civilizations and on Nostradamus' writings ... basically predicting that the "world will be ending" on December 21st, 2012 ... or that date will be a big part of bringing "the end". I know myself pretty well - I can't watch these types of shows that tell of apocalyptic times, how the world will end, that it is probable it will be in our lifetime - I can't watch them without feeling panicky. But I started watching it anyway. Now I'm freaking out. These "experts" on TV are now explaining why this will likely happen during Tchelsi & Tatumn's lifetimes. 

Can anyone give me some good reasons why this show is full of cr*p? All I really want to hear is that it is all wrong. Long ago I was ok with hearing that it is a version of the future, but that our fates could be changed by humanity collectively making better decisions and doing what's right ... with the earth, and with each other. But from what I know about society ... well, it definitely appears we're farther away from any real change than (less than) 4 years. 

I know that this subject is a deep one. I feel weird about posting it ... on a Maltese website - LOL. But I have lots of friends here. Many of you know me better than most people I see on a daily basis, so I decided I would post. 

My sister has wholeheartedly believed - for years now - that the year 2012 would bring the end. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Geez Heidi - I don't know - I watched a story on Nostradamas about 20 years ago and he scared the c$#@ out of me then, his predictions and how it was interpreted .. very intense - I remember worrying about it but it's been 20 years - and we are now closer to 2012 .. That's 3 years away and I have 3 children who are still living at home (they go to college 5 minutes away because they are too spoiled in their home) ..

I hope they are wrong - I've lived a good life so far, done alot, what about my 11 year old ??


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't worry you are not alone in your fear. I hate Nostradamus! He has nothing positive to say. I suggest you go and visit a good aurora reader to help calm you fears.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 6 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700125


> Well ... I knew I shouldn't, but I'm watching this show Nostradamus: 2012. It's based on astronomy and ancient civilizations and on Nostradamus' writings ... basically predicting that the "world will be ending" on December 21st, 2012 ... or that date will be a big part of bringing "the end". I know myself pretty well - I can't watch these types of shows that tell of apocalyptic times, how the world will end, that it is probable it will be in our lifetime - I can't watch them without feeling panicky. But I started watching it anyway. Now I'm freaking out. These "experts" on TV are now explaining why this will likely happen during Tchelsi & Tatumn's lifetimes.
> 
> Can anyone give me some good reasons why this show is full of cr*p? All I really want to hear is that it is all wrong. Long ago I was ok with hearing that it is a version of the future, but that our fates could be changed by humanity collectively making better decisions and doing what's right ... with the earth, and with each other. But from what I know about society ... well, it definitely appears we're farther away from any real change than (less than) 4 years.
> 
> ...



I'm like you. I swear I'm not going to watch shows like that, and then I do. And, then, I used to freak out, too. 

Okay, seriously, I think about half of his predictions, or whatever they are called, haven't come true. And, even with that, his writings are cryptic ... which means his words can be translated in many ways.

Check out Sylvia Brown's website. She has predictions up to 2100. So, I suppose there's hope.  

Now, can you imagine in 2012, we won't have end of the year sales ... but, end of the world sales? Can't you just see people going crazy trampling over one another dashing into the stores for the sale? :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Our world is in a lot of turmoil. There is a lot of greediness out there. And, there is a lot of evil and meanness. 

However ...

I choose to remind myself of all the loving, caring, and kind people that I continue to meet. And, I see my granddaughter's generation already making an effort to make changes for the better. 

I have hope and believe 2012 will not be the end of the world. Only God knows when the end of the world will come, right?

So, I say that as long as we do our best, as individuals, to make this world a better place ... than we have nothing to worry about. 

Please don't take the Nostradamus predictions to heart. If anything, zero in on the fact that his writings are cryptic.

Relax. Be happy! Dont' worry! :tender:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't put much into his "predictions" not one so called Nostradamus scholar has ever said of a particular event before it happened that would make me believe his predictions have some real value. 
Each person who reads his predictions always says it means this or that so I really don't believe much of it.
I may feel different if one event was told before it happened, would be nice if would could save lives.
Do I believe one day the world will end, yep I do, probably because of a Nuclear bomb or more in the way of an Asteroid that will eventually hit the earth.
So I really wouldn't worry about it now, I think personally we have a long way to go.. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always been of the mindset when 'fretting' over something in the future, be it a personal decision, or something of catastrophic proportions...... > what can I do about it? 
If there is something within my capacity to affect.. then I 'research', weigh options, seek pros and cons etc and make as best an informed decision as possible and pray I made the correct one. When anything is completely out of my hands, I don't give much thought .... for there is simply nothing I can do anyway. 

As to something like this and end of world predictions... I look at it this way. Today alone it will be 'the end of the world' for hundreds of thousands of people around the globe. It could be 'it' for me tomorrow or next week or next month and the 'big-sceme' then won't matter to me anyway. "My" world could end far beforehand. We all are sometime going to come to an 'end".. that's just the way it is. In a way .. all going together to me isn't so terrible... I won't feel I'm missing something LOL . 

In all seriousness.. don't fret... enjoy the 'todays" and don't worry about the 'tomorrows'.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I saw that on the history channel also~~Heidi, there are so many things to worry about in this day and time, that I just put it at the end of my list!!! LOL!!! My motto in life is to get through each day and give thanks to a higher power each night!!! Half of his perdictions do not come true or they are not interpted right from his quatrains!! It is nice to ponder but put it in the scheme of things. Heck, the man that is head of Iran has weapons that reach the eastern part of the US. When he gets the actual power to put in the warheads, where does that leave us??? See, it is already at the end of your list!! Hey, have I made you feel better. We just cannot worry about what we have no control over~~~~Nostradames is nice to read but forget about it.....I'll see you on Jan 1, 2013!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a hard time believing this one..HOWEVER I do follow Sylvia Browne somewhat and she has repeatedly said she cannot "see" past the next 100 years. Having said this, does it mean her 'gift' only allows her to see that far or is the world ending? I DO believe that people have these sorts of gifts but it's how you interpret what they hear or see. If Sylvia was TOLD by her guide that the world WAS ending in the year 2012, I would give pause ...but in the end..it is what it is. Heaven awaits me.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I've read all about the 2012 thing. I'm hoping that it turns out like Y2K. Everyone worries aobut it for years and years and hardly anything happens at all. Hopefully it will be like that, but if not, well....I know this is harsh, but the planet could use a nice reboot. I'm sure a few people would survive. And those that did would be so much the stronger for it... :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to admit when I think about this it does bother me. When I worked at the photography studio we had a photographer that worked there for awhile that really believes in this 2012 stuff and he had me scared to death. I googled the date and that just added to my worry about it. There's a lot of people who believe it will happen but then again as many don't believe so I had to just stop thinking about it. 
There's been so many times in the past that someone has predicted the world will end and we're still here so you can't worry about something you have no control over. 
Every once in awhile it will cross my mind when we're talking about something in the future. 
I told my husband I thought we should buy me BIG diamonds, take elaborate trips and spend all our money on me and the girls before 2012 but he seems to be one of the non-believers because he dashed that idea and said we'd be homeless in 2013 if we did that. I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh I know all that stuff freaks me out heck I hope it's not true my b-day is Dec 22nd I would hate the world to come to an end on the 21st lol. I think only one person knows when the world will come to an end Heavenly Father. When I watched that stuff it does freak me out but then I have to remember no one can really predict that. When it's time there's nothing we can do but be ready, if we are good people and help one another out, give more than you receive we will be ok


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

If you believe in the bible and are a Christian/Catholic, then you should know that the bible states that no man willl know the date of the Apocalypse and that only God knows the end time. 

Also, I have watched dozens of those shows, and read the books, and studied Nostradamus...And I don't ever recall anything that Nostradamus wrote that indicates he believed that 2012 is the end of time. The place that those shows get that date from is the Mayan calendar. The Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21 2012. They predicted that this date would be the end. However, the way that these shows interpret it, they try to make it as spectacular and scary as possible. They try to lead you to believe that it is the great, big, final END. Actually, the Mayans meant that it was an end of the current age, and that there would be change and a new age would begin. It was predicted to be a new age of enlightenment, of being closer to their Gods. 

I am not scared for 2012, I am actually excited. Most likely everyone will wake up the next day and everything will be pretty much the same... But I am excited to see what kind of craziness happens because of all the misinterpretation and hoopla. I do believe that we are coming into a new age of enlightenment though.  It definitely explains the terrible natural disasters, financial problems... people are being encouraged to embrace spirituality rather than material possessions.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 6 2009, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700266


> I told my husband I thought we should buy me BIG diamonds, take elaborate trips and spend all our money on me and the girls before 2012 but he seems to be one of the non-believers because he dashed that idea and said we'd be homeless in 2013 if we did that. I thought it was a great idea. [/B]



:rofl: Count me in as a member of that club! LOL I want cars, diamonds, trips, SHOES! Hey if I'm going out, I might as well go out happy and in style! :biggrin: I don't have too much of an opinion on Nostradamus other than I know some of his predictions have come to be true, but the interpretations are all different and there are many things that have not come to be true. It is what it is, I guess I will just live my life day by day and whatever happens....happens.  Sorry, I'm not much help! LOL


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

robby started freaking me out about this a while back....

of course i have a worry bug, so ive been freaking out ever since. 

i am hoping it was like the Y2K thing... lol and that "talking baby" hahah

only God knows when.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't believe in it. His texts are cryptic and mostly focus on Europe, particularly, France and England. I didn't see the History Channel episode but we found the "Nostradamus" game they posted on the History Channel website fun for a little while.  
History Channel Color Code Game


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you study the Nostradomus quatraines (4 line poetry) you know they are written in several
different languages combined for the most part. Most of the 942 have not come to pass and
translations are sketchy at best. The Mayan calendar did end in 2012 so that is where they
derive the end but that's like saying you only have enough milk to last until Thursday.....do
all the cows stop giving milk after that? LOL I studied Nostradomus years ago and now I 
think of him as more of a science fiction writer who got lucky here and there with his stories
or theories (if you want to call them that).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 6 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700171


> I have always been of the mindset when 'fretting' over something in the future, be it a personal decision, or something of catastrophic proportions...... > what can I do about it?
> If there is something within my capacity to affect.. then I 'research', weigh options, seek pros and cons etc and make as best an informed decision as possible and pray I made the correct one. When anything is completely out of my hands, I don't give much thought .... for there is simply nothing I can do anyway.
> 
> As to something like this and end of world predictions... I look at it this way. Today alone it will be 'the end of the world' for hundreds of thousands of people around the globe. It could be 'it' for me tomorrow or next week or next month and the 'big-sceme' then won't matter to me anyway. "My" world could end far beforehand. We all are sometime going to come to an 'end".. that's just the way it is. In a way .. all going together to me isn't so terrible... I won't feel I'm missing something LOL .
> ...


Great thoughts! 

Beautifully expressed.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I just want to add the very old, sage adage that


Row, row, row your boat
Gently down the stream

_Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
Life is but a dream_




HT little diddy helps ya!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nataliescents @ Jan 6 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700271


> Oh I know all that stuff freaks me out heck I hope it's not true my b-day is Dec 22nd I would hate the world to come to an end on the 21st lol. I think only one person knows when the world will come to an end Heavenly Father. When I watched that stuff it does freak me out but then I have to remember no one can really predict that. When it's time there's nothing we can do but be ready, if we are good people and help one another out, give more than you receive we will be ok [/B]



:amen:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't loose sleep over this. Nobody can predict when the world will end. I read Nostradamus in french. He wrote in old french. There is no way you can predict anything by reading this. Every "so called prediction" was done after facts. And golly, you have to have a lot of imagination to make it fit. The Mayan calendar stops at 2012 and now there is a lot of hoopla about this. But it does not mean that it will be the end of the world. Some people say it will be the end of the world as we know it. The Mayan have been gone for a long long time. You have to take in account the time they lived in and the believes they had. The world has changed many times after them. As for Sylvia Brown I would not have much faith in what she is saying. Nobody can predict the future and certainly not at 100 years from now. The future is not written in stone, if it would, there would not be free will. You can change your future just by making different choices.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 6 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700540


> I don't believe in it. His texts are cryptic and mostly focus on Europe, particularly, France and England. I didn't see the History Channel episode but we found the "Nostradamus" game they posted on the History Channel website fun for a little while.
> History Channel Color Code Game[/B]



Oooo fun!

It's like the game Mastermind!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't Nostradamous the one who predicted the world would end in 1999?!? Are they just interpreting things differently now because that didn't happen. 

Don't live your live afraid - just live well and don't worry about things you have no control over. 

Leslie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe the Bible was given to us through God inspiring the writers. He has told us there that only the Father (God) knows when He will come again. I think that program's theory was more on the Mayan calander ending in 2012. We need only to worry if we are ready at any minute to be worthy of being saved in God's heavenly kingdom. Anyone can die at any moment, and after all that is the only important date.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I must say a lot of people call Nostradamus a fake but we must admit a lot of what he has predicted has come true eventhough his poetry has been interpreted....SO with that said either nostradamus is right or some interpreter out there is right on the predictions...the way I look at it is if it is going to end it gives us a reason to live life to the fullest so heck lets go out and party till 2012


I MUST admit I am obsessed with Nostradamus shows to the point that I stopped watching because it freaks the F*** out of me lol :rockon:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well all I can say is this:



On the 21st December ring me in Australia....if I answer the phone you know it was a load of hog wash!!   

(remember I am 16 hours ahead of New York so it will be the 22nd December here)





Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jan 9 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702362


> *Well all I can say is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sure YOU will be getting ALOT of calls that day lol!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jan 9 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702362


> *Well all I can say is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I told Felix, Dee Dee!! :chili: :chili: 

If you don't answer the phone, or worse yet, the phone line is dead ... :faint:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 7 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700931


> I believe the Bible was given to us through God inspiring the writers. He has told us there that only the Father (God) knows when He will come again. I think that program's theory was more on the Mayan calander ending in 2012. We need only to worry if we are ready at any minute to be worthy of being saved in God's heavenly kingdom. Anyone can die at any moment, and after all that is the only important date.[/B]


That was so wonderfully said, and I couldn't agree more. If we are ready to meet the Lord, then we have nothing to fear in this life. There are certainly many things we could worry about in this world, but I take comfort in the words of Christ spoken in John 14:27:

_"Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid."_

Whenever this earth does pass away, we have this glorious future to look forward to as described in Revelation 21:3:

_"Now the dwelling of God is with men, and He will live with them. They will be His people, and God Himself will be with them and be their God. He will wipe away every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."_

That's not a day I fear, but one I eagerly await!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 6 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700266


> I told my husband I thought we should buy me BIG diamonds, take elaborate trips and spend all our money on me and the girls before 2012 but he seems to be one of the non-believers because he dashed that idea and said we'd be homeless in 2013 if we did that. I thought it was a great idea. [/B]


I LOVE this idea - especially since when I first glanced at this thread I thought it said Nordstrom's!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 10 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702671


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 6 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700266





> I told my husband I thought we should buy me BIG diamonds, take elaborate trips and spend all our money on me and the girls before 2012 but he seems to be one of the non-believers because he dashed that idea and said we'd be homeless in 2013 if we did that. I thought it was a great idea. [/B]


I LOVE this idea - especially since when I first glanced at this thread I thought it said Nordstrom's!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 10 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702671


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 6 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700266





> I told my husband I thought we should buy me BIG diamonds, take elaborate trips and spend all our money on me and the girls before 2012 but he seems to be one of the non-believers because he dashed that idea and said we'd be homeless in 2013 if we did that. I thought it was a great idea. [/B]


I LOVE this idea - especially since when I first glanced at this thread I thought it said Nordstrom's!
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:


----------

